# Touchscreen bubble leak



## TESLAfan1

Hi, I have a model S 2016 , touchscreen has had bubbles and started leaking gel from the bottom, they refuse to repair as just passed warranty, has anyone else dealt with this issue 
Thanks


----------



## iChris93

I think it’s quite common. I’ve seen it in a loaner model S Tesla let me use and I think it happened to my brother’s model S.


----------



## garsh

TESLAfan1 said:


> Hi, I have a model S 2016 , touchscreen has had bubbles and started leaking gel from the bottom, they refuse to repair as just passed warranty, has anyone else dealt with this issue
> Thanks


Shouldn't that be covered by the recall?

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...display-issues-after-pressure-from-regulators
EDIT: I guess that's supposed to cover the MCU, not the actual display.
Still, Tesla should cover this repair, given the reasons for the recall. Do you feel like taking them to small claims court?


----------



## TESLAON

yes it seems to be coming a more common problem especially early models 2012-2017 variants are warmer climate conditions the car has been the more likely the lcd liquid will leak. it's not covered under the recall only the daughter board is upgraded from 8gb to 64gb. the screen is $550+ tax if you have the recall done have the new screen put in at same time to avoid labor charge you might want to upgrade to mcu2 if not already have.


----------



## TESLAON

garsh said:


> Shouldn't that be covered by the recall?
> 
> https://www.greencarreports.com/new...display-issues-after-pressure-from-regulators
> EDIT: I guess that's supposed to cover the MCU, not the actual display.
> Still, Tesla should cover this repair, given the reasons for the recall. Do you feel like taking them to small claims court?


no you won't win in court all tesla is responsible for as to the recall is upgrading the daughter board from 8gb to 64gb. they spell it out specifically in the NHTSA recall notice


----------



## Model S

TESLAfan1 said:


> Hi, I have a model S 2016 , touchscreen has had bubbles and started leaking gel from the bottom, they refuse to repair as just passed warranty, has anyone else dealt with this issue
> Thanks


Mine is a 2016 Model S also. I had the touch screen replaced, it was 761.40 for part around $400 for labor. now the dash is leaking glue and they told me it would be an additional $1500!!! This is a design flaw and very disappointing to have paid $90K for a car that this happens to.


----------



## jordfid

I have a 2016 X and I had a bubbling under the touch screen and had it fixed under warrantee. Unfortunately now that I'm out of warrantee, it's happening again, my local Tesla service place said it would cost $900 to replace. Since it was a problem repaired under warrantee should they fix it at no cost?

*And more important, is this issue something that needs to be fixed a.s.a.p.?? The problem is not bad and wonder what could get bad??*


----------



## Nickolas1

Same thing is happening to my model s also thinking im on waiting till i have to get upgrade. Im going to try n c if i fit under the recall sents my car is 2016


----------

